# Kadee Height guage.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there more then one height gauage for Kadee couplers?

I am using 830s 

I have converted all my rolling stock to 830s and think I have made a mistake height wise...( Yes I know you find that hard to believe I may have made a mistake)

yes even though I do walk on water some times I get my ankes wet.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You want the Kadee 880 hieght guage this is for the G scale couplers not the #1.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John J 

The standard center line height is typically listed on every package of couplers from Kadee. The "G" #830s should have a centerline height above the rail top of 1 and 1/8 inches. The Ga 1 #820s should be at 1 1/16". Usually the problem with G series being mounted too low is the trip pin clearance above the rails. If the coupler "droops" even a little the pin will snag the closure rail on a switch and either derail the car, or worse, break the coupler or tear it loose from the car. I cut all my trip pins off regardless of the size since I don't use the magnetic uncoupling feature. Makes the pin a "non problem" 

Regards


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

There are now two "G Scale gauges" the 880 & 980. The new 990 has the E type coupler. Other wise the same. Use either one.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a difference in the coupler mounted on the guage, however the center line should be the same for both styles of couplers.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't mention what scale you're working in. The Kadee gauges are set for 1:32 scale and 1:22.5 scale. In the Feb. 2008 _Garden Railways_, I show how I modified the "G Scale" (1:22.5) scale for 1:29 and 1:20.3 rolling stock.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ is 1:29, and using the G scale couplers. 

Since I don't have the back issues Vance, what did you do for 1:29? Just curious. 

1.125 inches scales (in 1:29) to 32.625 inches, CFR 49 for standard gauge is 33 inches as I understand it. 

So for 1:29, the Kadee gauge using "g" scale couplers is off by (33 - 32.625) / 29 or 0.013 inches. Pretty darn close. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

90 % of my rolling stock is Aristo Craft.

I few years back on a solo visit to Marty's I like his coupler slack action so I converted to Kadee 830s 

I have a few issues that I created my self. 

Mike and Renee Kidman of Raindeer Pass/Kindman Tree Farm have been very helpfull in suppling me with what I need for my Rolling stock. They also supply me with Rolling stock that I purchase new.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the slack action in the 830's too, makes me learn to be a better engineer in my stops and starts. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## cj and m (Feb 6, 2010)

I love that slack action too . Sometimes the train will be sitting for a few minuites and its nice and quiet and then i,ll start taking out the slack in the train and the dogs will jump up and start barking .Cool !


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have fun with it too, challenging "junior" engineers (kids) to make smooth starts without the train sounding like a zipper, and smooth stops where the cars don't crash into each other. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, mine needed to be raised .075" for 1:29 - we must have different models. Moral, measure your Kadee gauge and then do the calculations to see how close it is. .013" would be close enough for me....


----------

